# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 SAP R/3 Interview Questions

## Geek_Guest

1.Elementary search helps, Collective search help.
2.Difference between Search Helps and Match Codes
3.Have you created database tables?
4.Difference between client dependent and client independent tables?
5.How to create client independent tables
6.Have you created Maintenance dialog or Table Maintenance?
7.On ABAP: Did you set up a workflow? Are you familiar with all steps for setting up a workflow?
8.Have you used performance tuning? What major steps will you use for these?
9.In the select statement what is group by?
10.Have you worked with field groups? Have you used Import/Export statements?
.Select statement to read data into internal tables. Types of Select statements
2.What happens Update command is used without where clause ?
3.Difference between Insert, Update and Modify
4.Explain Commit and Roll back
5.Catch Command
6.What is Group by in Select statement?
More then 200 questions on Logical databases, Buffering, Basis, Reports, BDC, Transactions, SAP Script, UserExits, SD module, MM module, FI module, Performance tuning, SAP Memory, Others, WorkFlow, General questions are available in our EFS Repository.
1. What is the typical structure of an ABAP program? 
2. What are field symbols and field groups.? Have you used "component idx of structure" clause with field groups? 
3. What should be the approach for writing a BDC program? 
4. What is a batch input session? 
5. What is the alternative to batch input session? 
6. A situation: An ABAP program creates a batch input session. We need to submit the program and the batch session in background. How to do it? 
7. What is the difference between a pool table and a transparent table and how they are stored at the database level? 
8. What are the problems in processing batch input sessions? How is batch input process different from processing on line? 
9. What do you define in the domain and data element? 
10. What are the different types of data dictionary objects? 
11. How many types of tables exist and what are they in data dictionary? 
12. What is the step-by-step process to create a table in data dictionary? 
13. Can a transparent table exist in data dictionary but not in the database physically? 
14. What are the domains and data elements? 
15. Can you create a table with fields not referring to data elements? 
16. What is the advantage of structures? How do you use them in the ABAP programs? 
17. What does an extract statement do in the ABAP program? 
18. What is a collect statement? How is it different from append? 
19. What is open SQL vs Native SQL? 
20. What does an EXEC SQL stmt do in ABAP? What is the disadvantage of using it? 
21. What is the meaning of ABAP editor integrated with ABAP data dictionary? 
22. What are the events in ABAP language? 
23. What is an interactive report? What is the obvious difference of such report compared with classical type reports? 
24. What is a drill down report? 
25. How do you write a function module in SAP? Describe. 
26. What are the exceptions in function module? 
27. What is a function group? 
28. How are the date and time field values stored in SAP? 
29. What are the fields in a BDC_Tab Table? 
30. Name a few data dictionary objects? 
31. What happens when a table is activated in DD? 
32. What is a check table and what is a value table? 
33. What are match codes? Describe? 
34. What transactions do you use for data analysis? 
35. What is table maintenance generator? 
36. What are ranges? What are number ranges? 
37. What are select options and what is the diff from parameters?

----------


## mahe_tumati

how to call two containers in object oriented alv?

----------


## mahe_tumati

what is the function group?

----------


## rahimul

hi All the function modules will be stored in function group.

----------


## vicks.s12

Hi,

I want to get some SAP Fico related interview questions.

----------


## aamir_2791

Can anybody help me in SAP MM Module Test/Interview Papers? Please send ASAP..

----------

